# Weekly Competition 2021-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 10, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F U' R2 U'
*2. *R U' R' U R U' F U2 R U F
*3. *R U2 R2 F U2 F U F' U2 R U
*4. *R' F R' U' F U' R2 U' R2 U2 F
*5. *R U' R' U F' R U2 R' F' U' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' B2 U' L' B2 U2 R' F2 D R2 D2 B2 U D2 L B L D
*2. *D' R2 D2 R D2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 U2 F' D' B' L2 U2
*3. *R2 D B D' B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' R' U L' D F2 U L'
*4. *D' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' B' U2 L R F2 D B U B F' U' B'
*5. *F' B' D' F2 D' R L' D L2 U2 B' D2 B U2 L2 F2 B L2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' B2 R2 U2 L F D' R U' D F2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R2 Rw2 B' U Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' B D L2 Fw2 U R2 Rw' L2 Uw2 D2 F' R' Fw' D Rw Fw U' D2 L'
*2. *D B U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B U2 L F' L' D L D F U2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 U L' Fw2 D' Rw2 F2 R L U Fw Uw2 F2 R' D' B' Uw L' U Fw U' D' B'
*3. *B U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 D B D2 B' L R' F D' F2 L2 F2 Fw2 L2 U L2 Uw2 B' Rw2 L2 Fw2 Rw' U D2 Rw2 D B2 U2 F' Fw L Uw' Fw' F
*4. *B D R' U F' R' D F2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 R' B R2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 B' R2 U' L2 F' Rw2 D2 F2 U Rw U F R2 U' Fw R' Fw' Uw R2 Fw Uw
*5. *B D2 R' D' R2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 L F2 U2 R2 L' B2 D2 U2 L' Rw2 F' D B Rw2 R2 D' F' L2 U' Fw2 D2 Rw F2 U Rw2 F U' Fw Uw' Rw F2 U Rw B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw R' L' Lw2 Uw R D' Dw Fw B2 U L' Uw Bw Lw F Uw Fw' F Dw R L Uw B2 R' D Rw Lw2 Fw' D' U' Fw' U B2 D U' Dw2 Lw' B D2 Fw' U' B Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw2 R B' R' F' R F D' Bw' Lw' L Fw' R Fw2
*2. *Uw2 U D2 R F' Dw' U' Lw' L Dw2 Rw' Lw2 Bw R Bw' Uw' L' Dw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 R2 B' Lw F R U D' L2 U2 Lw Dw2 R2 L D' U Dw2 F D' Fw2 U' F' Bw' Rw L Dw Lw' F2 Lw R B Uw U Lw' Bw' L2 Fw2 Rw' U
*3. *U' Dw B2 L2 R D U2 F2 D' Dw2 Rw2 R Bw Dw2 Uw' D U R' L' D F Fw R' Fw2 B2 Dw' R' F2 R' Rw' Uw' Bw2 L' Dw Lw' Fw' Bw R' Dw Uw2 L' Bw2 R F' Bw' Rw2 R' U B U F Lw2 B2 Dw2 B2 Rw L R Bw' Dw2
*4. *Lw2 D' Lw' Fw2 B Uw Bw2 F D Bw L Bw F Uw' Lw2 D2 Lw B Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 F2 L D' B' Fw F' R Rw L2 Lw2 D2 Uw' Dw' L2 B' F2 L Rw Uw' F2 U2 B2 U2 Rw' Uw U2 L2 Lw2 U2 Rw' Dw' F Rw Dw D' L' F2 B
*5. *Rw U Dw2 Uw2 D' R U' Dw2 R' Dw' U' Rw' Uw' Lw Fw' B Uw' Fw' R' U F' Uw' B2 Lw2 U' L2 Lw D' L' R Dw' Lw Uw' D Fw Lw' Bw' D' Fw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw2 U' Fw' R' L2 Uw' Rw2 B' Dw' R Dw' D Fw2 F U F2 Uw' F2 Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Rw2 3Uw2 F Uw Fw Dw2 R' L2 U' Rw R Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw Lw' L' F Dw L U2 R' 3Rw Dw D2 Uw2 R Rw' U' Dw Lw' D R2 Dw Lw 3Fw D Rw2 Lw Bw F L F2 Rw' Uw' Rw Bw2 D' Rw' U2 3Uw Rw2 B D B2 3Uw' Dw L2 Uw' Rw Fw' R' F2 Fw' 3Uw Uw' Dw' B 3Fw2 R' U' F Fw 3Uw2 L2 Fw2 D' Dw Rw Uw' F2
*2. *Lw' 3Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw' 3Uw B' 3Fw2 Dw' Bw' B' 3Fw Uw' Dw 3Rw2 R2 Dw Fw' Dw Rw' 3Rw2 R' Lw' 3Fw' Lw2 Dw' Uw F' U B Bw 3Rw2 B2 Fw Bw' U2 Rw Uw2 3Fw2 Lw Uw2 Bw L 3Rw Rw2 B R' Rw' B' Dw2 Bw' U2 L2 Bw 3Fw' D' 3Fw' Dw2 R D2 F' Lw2 Bw2 3Uw2 Dw Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw F2 3Uw' Bw' 3Uw2 F' R' Dw' 3Uw' Fw B2 L2 F2
*3. *Rw Dw' B' Bw2 R L' Uw L' 3Fw2 R' 3Uw2 Bw U' B2 Rw R Lw2 B2 Uw' R L Uw' D Fw Lw F' Lw Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Uw Lw2 Uw U' 3Fw2 B' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 U' 3Fw' 3Rw' Dw Uw Lw 3Rw Uw 3Rw B2 3Uw2 D2 Lw' L2 R' Uw2 U' Lw' D2 Rw2 U' R' 3Uw2 Fw' Dw' B' F Uw' 3Uw' D' Rw 3Fw2 R' B2 F2 3Rw' 3Uw' L 3Rw'
*4. *Dw2 R 3Uw' Uw R' Fw R2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 3Fw D' Fw2 Uw2 U Lw2 Rw Dw Fw2 R B 3Rw2 3Fw Lw U' Dw Uw D' Rw' Lw' Dw R' D2 Rw2 3Rw L2 Uw' Lw2 U' 3Fw B Lw' B2 U2 3Fw' F' Fw B Dw' R' 3Uw F2 U2 Uw2 R' B D2 3Fw B Bw2 Rw' F R U' Dw' F R' Lw2 L' Bw' F' Fw2 3Fw2 B 3Rw' 3Fw2 U' 3Uw2 R' 3Fw'
*5. *D2 L2 R2 Dw2 3Fw2 Uw Bw' 3Rw2 L D Dw' U2 R' 3Uw2 F2 Bw2 Uw2 F Dw Rw B 3Rw Fw2 Bw D2 U' 3Uw' F' 3Rw' Rw' Bw Fw' R' D2 F' U D Lw' B2 3Rw Lw U' D2 Bw2 R2 F U2 3Rw' U 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 3Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Rw' Dw' 3Uw2 L' 3Uw2 3Fw 3Rw' R 3Fw' Fw2 R2 Bw2 3Fw2 Uw' U' Lw' F2 B2 R' Bw' 3Uw2 Fw2 B 3Fw Dw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *Fw F' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 Fw' F Dw2 3Rw2 U 3Dw' Rw2 R' 3Uw' Uw' Lw' R2 L Rw 3Bw2 F2 U' 3Uw B2 3Uw' Dw Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Dw U D' 3Fw Bw U' D2 3Fw Bw Rw Fw' 3Dw 3Rw Lw2 U2 3Fw' L 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw' Bw2 Lw' 3Fw2 Lw Bw' 3Fw D 3Fw' 3Lw' B2 L Bw2 U R' Fw2 U Dw' Rw2 Fw2 U' 3Rw2 Uw' Bw' R 3Bw' F D2 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw' 3Lw2 Uw D L' 3Lw2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Dw' Fw 3Lw2 3Rw2 Dw' Rw' 3Fw U 3Uw2 Rw2
*2. *3Lw Lw' 3Dw Uw2 D Rw' R 3Lw2 U F' Fw2 3Rw Fw L' 3Bw' Dw' L 3Bw F2 D Rw F' 3Rw B 3Dw Lw' Uw' Bw' 3Uw2 R 3Uw Lw Fw2 B' 3Rw F Bw' U2 3Rw' D Uw L B 3Lw Fw2 F' 3Bw' Rw' 3Uw 3Dw2 R2 Fw' B' L U Fw' Uw2 D' Rw' B2 U2 Bw' Fw' Rw R Bw' Uw Fw 3Lw B' 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw' U2 3Bw R2 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Uw Dw L2 Rw' 3Dw2 Rw Fw2 3Rw Dw2 3Bw2 Uw 3Uw' B' F' 3Lw F2 R' Dw Bw' 3Rw 3Bw' Lw
*3. *Uw Lw 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Fw 3Lw2 Bw' Uw' 3Dw2 Fw 3Lw 3Rw' L 3Uw2 B Dw2 R' Fw' Uw Bw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Lw Uw L' 3Bw U F Dw B U 3Bw' Fw' Rw' Fw F 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw2 3Lw' D Bw' D L' 3Uw' 3Dw2 Uw' 3Fw D 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw' R2 Lw2 Uw' D2 U' Fw2 3Lw' Lw Fw2 R2 3Rw2 D 3Uw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Lw2 Dw U' 3Fw2 Rw2 L B' Bw U D' 3Fw Uw2 3Bw' 3Dw 3Fw2 D' U2 R B2 3Dw2 3Uw' R 3Rw2 Dw 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Lw Fw2 3Fw'
*4. *R 3Rw2 3Bw 3Fw2 Bw' 3Dw D2 L2 Rw' 3Dw 3Fw2 F Uw2 Bw B Lw' F 3Rw' D U 3Lw' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Rw D' Bw L2 Lw' F2 Fw R' 3Rw2 U' R' Rw2 B2 Rw Lw' L2 R U2 Lw2 Uw' B L 3Lw' Uw 3Fw 3Lw' F L2 3Lw' Dw' 3Dw' 3Fw D Dw 3Uw F2 Lw Fw' 3Uw' R2 F' Fw2 D' Uw2 Rw' D2 3Uw' Fw Bw' 3Lw' Bw' Rw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw' R' 3Rw' F2 3Rw' 3Uw Lw B2 Lw' U' 3Bw2 L2 3Bw' 3Rw2 F R 3Bw2 3Fw' L2 D' Dw2 Bw2 L2
*5. *3Bw' D' 3Lw U2 3Fw Fw' Dw2 B Lw2 3Rw 3Uw' F2 D2 R Lw2 U2 B2 3Lw2 L2 Lw2 3Fw Bw 3Lw Fw Lw' D 3Rw2 Dw F 3Lw2 3Rw' Rw B2 R2 3Dw' B' Fw Dw2 3Dw' F' U L2 3Uw' 3Fw B' 3Lw2 Fw2 3Bw2 B2 R' Uw Lw2 Bw' 3Bw' D' 3Bw2 U2 L' 3Lw' Lw2 Dw' Fw Rw2 B' 3Fw2 3Dw2 Rw2 Uw' 3Dw F' U' 3Lw' B2 3Uw2 U' 3Bw2 F2 Lw2 Rw' 3Dw Rw 3Fw' Uw' 3Bw 3Rw' Uw2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Uw' L2 3Dw Lw2 3Rw Fw2 Uw 3Rw' Bw2 L2 3Bw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' R2 U2 R F U' F2 R2 U2 R'
*2. *U R' U2 F U2 R U' R U2 R U'
*3. *R' U' R2 U2 R2 F U' R2 U2 F' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D' L' B' U' F' R' D L2 F D F' L2 U2 Rw Uw2
*2. *D B D' F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 R' F U2 L' F' D
*3. *D' L' D2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 F R2 F D' R' U2 R2 U' B2 U2 B Rw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 U' B R D R' L2 B Fw2 Uw2 U' R D' F2 U Fw2 B2 Rw2 B2 L2 U' B' D2 Fw' Rw2 L2 B' Rw' Fw' F2 Uw2 Rw Fw F2 U' x2
*2. *R' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 R F' B' L' B2 U F' U2 B' R2 Rw2 U Fw2 B Rw2 B' L2 F U' Fw2 D F' U2 Rw' F' Rw' Fw2 R2 Uw Fw' B R2 Uw2 R' B' x2 y'
*3. *D' F' D R' U' B2 R' D R2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 R U2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 B' L' Uw2 D2 L2 U2 L B U2 F' Uw' L F Uw R U F2 Rw' Uw L Fw' F2 R z y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' Lw2 U2 Uw' Bw F2 L2 Dw' Lw D B2 Uw' Dw D Lw Rw' B R2 U' F2 Rw2 D Uw2 B' D B2 D R' D' U2 L' U L' R2 D R F L2 Fw2 B Rw R B Dw2 U L2 D2 Bw' Lw' R2 Dw2 L F' B D' L' Rw2 Dw R Rw 3Fw 3Uw'
*2. *F Fw' U2 L Bw2 Fw2 B' R2 Rw B' D' L' Rw2 Bw U2 R Uw B2 U2 Bw Fw' Rw' F2 Bw' Uw2 Dw Fw2 Lw' Rw D Lw2 R' Bw' Rw' Dw R' Dw L F' Fw2 D R Bw' L' Dw' L' R' F2 D Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw Dw Bw2 Rw U B2 R 3Fw' 3Uw'
*3. *R' Dw' R U' Dw' Fw Bw2 Lw' R Dw' R' F B2 Lw2 R2 L Bw2 Fw' B' Dw L U2 Lw2 R2 D Lw' Fw F2 Rw Fw' Rw L' B2 Lw R2 Rw2 L' Dw2 B' Dw2 L Rw Lw' D2 Rw' Lw2 Bw B' Lw Fw Bw Uw2 U' F Uw2 Fw' Uw' R Rw' U' 3Rw2 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' B' 3Uw2 3Fw Rw2 Bw' 3Uw' Bw2 L' Uw' Fw' 3Rw2 R2 Lw2 U' Lw Rw 3Fw2 R Dw D2 Bw' Uw2 Bw' 3Uw2 U2 B F 3Fw 3Rw2 Dw' 3Rw Uw' 3Fw' Bw2 3Uw' Uw2 F B' 3Rw' Fw 3Rw' Rw U L B2 F' Fw2 3Uw F 3Fw R D Uw2 L' Fw2 3Fw' B' U Fw' U 3Fw' Bw2 3Uw Fw D' R U Fw' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw2 U' B2 Rw 3Fw' F' D' Dw' Bw

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw2 Uw2 Dw' Rw' 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Lw 3Uw2 B2 Uw2 B' Fw2 3Rw Dw2 Uw2 Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 L2 3Dw' L' D' Fw' 3Dw D2 3Fw2 R Fw Rw 3Bw2 Lw 3Dw Uw2 F' Fw Rw' D 3Uw Lw 3Bw' Lw' L U' F D2 Fw 3Rw' U' 3Dw R2 Lw2 3Uw U Lw 3Uw' L U 3Lw Rw2 B2 Rw B' 3Bw' F Bw Dw' 3Rw Rw L2 U' Lw' 3Fw 3Lw' B2 D2 3Rw Rw' 3Uw 3Rw' D' 3Bw F' 3Rw Fw2 L' 3Dw' L Uw L' D 3Rw' D2 Lw2 3Fw2 D2 Uw' U 3Dw B2 Lw' x2 y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 B L' U2 B' D B R' Fw Uw2
*2. *U2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 L' D L2 R' F' L D2 U2 R D' U Fw' Uw'
*3. *B' R D' R' D L B' L B2 L B' L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U2 D' R2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *U B R L2 B2 D' B' D2 R' U' L' U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 B2 L2 D2 Rw Uw2
*5. *D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B U' R2 U R' U L U' B' F D Rw' Uw
*6. *D' F2 D F2 R B' L F R U R2 U2 L B2 R2 L B2 D2 R B2 Rw2 Uw
*7. *U R2 U' R2 B U' R' B D2 R' U2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U' B' Rw' Uw
*8. *U2 B2 U R2 D L2 D' U L' R' D' F2 L2 F' D' R2 F' L F' Rw Uw'
*9. *B' F2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 R D2 U F' L2 U F2 L' R U F' R' Fw' Uw2
*10. *R B2 U2 R B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' U' F' L' D L B2 D Rw2
*11. *L2 F' B U L2 D L U2 R2 L2 U F2 D B2 U' B2 R' U' B' Rw Uw
*12. *U2 R B' U B2 R2 L F' U D' R2 D2 B' U2 F B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*13. *U2 R' D L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' U F D' L2 U2 R U' F U Rw' Uw2
*14. *F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D L' D' F' R2 U' F2 U2 F L2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*15. *F R' B L2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 L R2 B L B' U L2 D' R2 U2 Fw'
*16. *R F U' B U2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 U2 F U R' F D' B D' L' Fw Uw
*17. *B' U F R' B' D' L' B2 L' D F R D2 F2 L2 B2 R' B2 Rw' Uw2
*18. *D B' R2 F' D2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 U R F' L' R2 B' R F R' D Fw Uw
*19. *U F U' B2 L2 U2 L U2 L' F2 R' D' B D' U2 R D' L2 R Fw Uw
*20. *R U B' U L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F' U L F' R' U B U2 Rw2 Uw2
*21. *B2 D' F R F2 D' B U L U' D' L2 D2 R2 U F2 D F L Fw Uw
*22. *L F' D2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 B D' R B' U' B2 F U B2 Rw2 Uw
*23. *U2 D' B' D2 B' R L2 D' R D2 L F2 U2 R D2 B2 L F2 L' Uw2
*24. *U2 B' D L' U2 D' L' F' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B' U' B2 Uw2
*25. *R' U2 R B R' U2 R' D2 L D2 B U2 B' D R' D' U Fw Uw
*26. *D R2 D F B' R' U2 F' D R' B2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 L F2 L' D2 L2 Fw Uw
*27. *D' L D2 R2 L D F U L2 U F B' D2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 D' Fw' Uw2
*28. *R F U R U2 R F' B' U2 L U2 D' F2 B2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D Rw2 Uw2
*29. *D' U' L2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 U' B D' B2 D L' U' L D B' U
*30. *L' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 F D2 L U2 R' B L2 U R' B' D' Fw Uw'
*31. *R' B' D' F' B U2 F D R D2 B2 R2 U2 D2 L' B2 L2 F' U Rw2 Uw2
*32. *B R F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F' R U L' F R2 F R F Rw2 Uw'
*33. *U2 B2 R F2 D' F' D L' F R2 U R L2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 Rw Uw2
*34. *U' B' R2 F' D2 R2 B D2 F' R D' B' U B2 U' B D' F' Rw2 Uw2
*35. *B' L B D2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 F' R' U R F' U' L2 R' B2 U Fw Uw'
*36. *U' F' D R' F L U' B2 R2 U2 B' U2 D2 F D' B R D' Rw Uw2
*37. *R2 D2 B L' B2 D' U2 B2 D2 F2 U' R D R2 B' R2 D' F2 R' Fw' Uw
*38. *U' F' U2 L' B L2 U' B2 D' B2 U R D R' B' L' D' F' Rw2
*39. *F' L F2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 U F' D' R' U L' B2 U2 B F' Uw
*40. *L F L' D2 R' B2 R D' R' B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' R' Uw
*41. *R' B2 L F' R2 U L B U' R2 D2 R U2 L U2 L' B2 R2 F2 U' Rw' Uw2
*42. *R L2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' R' D L' B' R U R D2 R2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*43. *U L U F' R2 F2 R' U F2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 L D R2 Fw' Uw
*44. *R' D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 F' L' R F2 L' D2 B' R' D' F' R2 Uw'
*45. *B D L' B U' F' B2 D2 R2 F R' U2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 R' L2 D2 Fw Uw
*46. *U' D F' R B2 L U2 D' F' U' F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw
*47. *L' U2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F' L' F' U' R F' U' B2 L B2 Rw' Uw'
*48. *F' L D' R2 L2 F' R2 U L U' F2 L2 U L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 Rw Uw'
*49. *U R2 F U2 B' U R2 B2 L' B2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' L2 R' Fw'
*50. *F2 R L U B' R2 L2 U F D B D2 R B2 D2 F2 L B2 R' F2
*51. *U F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L B' F2 D' B R' D B2 R F' U Rw Uw'
*52. *B' L2 U2 B U2 B U2 R2 F' R2 B2 L' U' F' R D' R2 B2 L2 B2 Rw2
*53. *D2 B L F2 U' D F2 D F' R2 U' B2 R U2 R2 B2 R2 L
*54. *R' B2 U' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 F R' U L U L2 R U2 R Fw Uw2
*55. *B F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D R F D L U F R F2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*56. *F' D2 R2 F L' B D U2 R L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' F' U R' B2 Uw
*57. *U2 F2 D R L2 D F R F D' B' D B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*58. *L D R' D F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U2 F' L2 R' D2 F' U F' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*59. *D L' B L' D2 L' D U2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D L D B Rw Uw'
*60. *D' F U2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 R F2 B L F D R' B R U Fw Uw
*61. *L F U' R2 U' L2 D2 L F R F2 U' B' L R2 U2 F' Rw'
*62. *R U D L2 F' L U' R F' B2 R' U B2 R2 D L2 D F2 Rw
*63. *B2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 U F2 U F2 R B D' R' B2 U2 R' U Fw Uw2
*64. *F2 U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 U2 B R2 D' L F R' U' R' D' F2 Rw Uw2
*65. *U2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 L R2 B2 F' D' U' B' F2 L' D' U' B U Rw Uw2
*66. *R2 D' R' F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B L' F2 U2 R D' B R' Fw Uw2
*67. *B2 U' B2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 R B F' D' F R' B2 U2 B Rw' Uw2
*68. *U2 R B2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' U B' R' B D' R' U2 F2 R2 F Uw2
*69. *U2 L2 B' F' R2 D2 B2 U' R' D B2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' B' R' Fw
*70. *D' F' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' U' B' U B' F' R2 Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F L F2 R' F D' R2 F' U F2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 D'
*2. *F L' U2 F D' R' U2 R2 L D' F2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 L'
*3. *R2 B L2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' L' D2 B D2 F2 D' R D'
*4. *D' B L D2 L D R B2 R2 F' D' R L2 U2 F2 B2 L D2
*5. *U2 D' R F' U' D R U' B2 D' L' F' L2 F B2 U2 F' B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L D R' D' R2 D' L2 D' R2 U F' D2 L F' L' R' B L'
*2. *D' L B R D' F2 D U' B2 L2 D2 B D F R' B L
*3. *U D B U2 L2 D F2 R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 F D F2
*4. *F D B U2 L2 B' L F2 R' F' D2 F' B' U2 D2 R2 U2
*5. *R2 U' L F' L' F D B' L R2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 F R' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D B D F' R F' B U2 L2 D L D2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B
*2. *B' D F' B' U D L B2 U' F2 R B2 U2 B2 L B2 D' L
*3. *B L' B F2 L' F2 L R U2 L' D L2 D' R2 B U L B'
*4. *B2 U B L' B R F2 L D2 F B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L
*5. *U B2 F2 R U2 F2 R' D2 R B' D2 B2 R' D' B2 L' U' F L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' R2 F R2 D' R2 B' R U B' L2 B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 R U2 F2 L' R' U2 F2 R' U L2 F U L2 F2 U L B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 B' U2 F U2 B2 R2 F' D R D2 B R' F2 R2 D L' U F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U' F' U R
*3. *U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 F' U B' D B D2 F2 L D2 B2
*4. *L2 U2 F L2 B D2 F' L2 B L D F2 L' U' B' D2 F2 U R L Fw2 Uw2 D F' Rw2 U' F Rw2 U' F' B2 R' B Rw' B U Fw2 Uw R2 Fw' D F2 Rw R

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 U F' R' U2 R2 U' F' U'
*3. *U2 D' F D' B' U R F R2 F U2 D2 F D2 F L' B L' F
*4. *L U R F2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 R U2 L F2 D B2 F R' U' B F2 D Fw2 Rw2 L D B2 R2 Fw2 R' D L2 U D' B2 Fw' Rw2 R' U' F' Uw Fw B' U2 Rw2 D2 Rw'
*5. *Bw2 Uw' B' U2 Rw' D' Uw L' Uw' Fw Uw2 R2 U' Bw' D' U2 B2 Uw' Dw D Rw Uw Rw Dw' L2 Lw R U2 F R2 Fw2 L Dw2 B U D F' Rw' Dw2 B' D2 L2 Dw2 F Fw D2 F Dw D F2 B Uw2 R2 Dw' Bw2 R D B U2 F2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F U F R2 U' R2 U R' F U2
*3. *R2 B U2 B' U2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B' R' D2 F
*4. *R' L' U R F L2 U L' R2 D2 F2 B' U2 D2 B' D2 F' D2 R Fw2 Rw2 B2 F' Rw2 U' B' R2 Fw2 U2 R2 B2 F' Rw' R' D' Fw2 D L2 Uw' Fw' F2 Uw Rw2 Fw L
*5. *D' L' U' D' Uw2 B2 F' Uw' U Dw' R D' F' Bw' B' D Rw2 Lw' L Uw' F' Lw2 B' Uw2 U Fw' Uw2 B' Bw' F' L' F2 Fw' D Rw' R' D' U' B' Dw Uw2 Fw2 R2 Dw' U' Bw2 B2 R' F Fw' Uw D2 Rw' Fw2 B2 Lw U Rw2 B D
*6. *Uw' 3Uw U2 D R' 3Fw' L2 F R2 D2 Lw2 3Rw2 F2 Dw' B2 3Fw D2 B2 U' Dw Bw2 D U' 3Uw Rw' 3Uw2 L' Rw' Lw Fw2 3Rw2 Dw' U B' U 3Uw Lw R2 Fw Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 3Rw' Lw' Uw2 Bw' Uw2 3Uw2 3Rw B 3Rw' Dw2 U' 3Fw' L' Bw U L2 U' Lw Rw L2 3Rw' 3Uw' Uw2 Bw 3Fw' B' Rw Uw2 U2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw' Lw2 B2 Fw 3Fw F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F U' F2 R U2 R' F U2 F'
*3. *B D L2 U' L2 F U2 R2 D' R' D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2
*4. *B L' D' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 B' U2 F2 D B' D L' R' B D2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 U' Fw2 F L2 R2 Uw2 U B2 L2 Fw2 Rw F2 L' U B Rw Fw D2 R F2 Uw2
*5. *F D' Rw' Dw' Rw' B' Lw' Uw' L' F D' Lw2 Rw' Dw U2 L Bw Fw Uw2 Bw' F' L' D L2 Rw' U' Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 R2 Dw' B2 Bw' Rw2 Bw2 D' Bw' L Fw' Lw' R Dw' Lw2 L U Lw' L Fw' R' B R2 L Dw D2 R2 Lw Fw Bw2 F' Lw'
*6. *Bw' B Dw 3Fw' F' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 3Rw 3Uw' Fw2 Rw' U' Rw 3Rw L2 Dw2 Uw U2 L2 Uw Lw' 3Uw' L2 Uw' R F2 Rw' U 3Fw 3Uw2 Lw Dw Bw' B L' Bw2 D Fw' R2 Bw2 F2 Uw' F' Rw2 R Lw Bw' Rw' F2 3Rw2 F2 R B2 Lw' R' U2 R D Lw2 Rw' B Uw' D L' Uw2 Lw L' Bw2 3Uw2 Bw' L2 Lw2 U' Lw F Uw' D Bw' 3Fw'
*7. *L' Lw2 3Fw B2 Fw Bw 3Dw Rw' Lw2 3Bw' L2 F2 B' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Uw Dw F2 Lw' Uw Bw 3Fw2 Fw 3Uw Bw B' Fw 3Dw Dw' R' B' D Rw' Bw' Dw2 U2 Fw' B' 3Rw' U D Lw' Rw' L Uw' L' U2 Fw' 3Dw' 3Lw' L' R 3Uw Uw2 3Dw Dw' F' B2 Rw2 3Uw Lw2 Uw 3Lw2 Rw' 3Dw 3Lw2 R 3Uw' Rw' F 3Bw Rw' B' R2 Rw Lw' Bw2 Uw Fw2 3Uw Fw2 3Uw2 Dw2 L R' Lw2 D' F U 3Dw' B' Rw2 R Lw' 3Dw F Dw' 3Uw

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR2+ DL4+ UL2+ U1+ R3- D5- L5- ALL0+ y2 U1- R6+ D4- L6+ ALL1- UR DL UL
*2. *UR5+ DR3+ DL3- UL2- U0+ R6+ D0+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U4+ R6+ D3- L4- ALL6+ DR UL
*3. *UR3- DR3- DL1+ UL3- U3- R3- D5- L1- ALL4+ y2 U3- R6+ D4- L1+ ALL3- UR DR
*4. *UR6+ DR1- DL5+ UL1- U5- R4+ D2+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U2+ R5+ D1- L5+ ALL2-
*5. *UR0+ DR1- DL2- UL1+ U5- R5+ D6+ L5- ALL5- y2 U3+ R5- D2- L5+ ALL6+ UR DR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' B' U' L B' L B U L R u l b'
*2. *B' L R' L R U' R U' L' U' B u' l
*3. *L' U L' R' U' B U R' L' B U r' b'
*4. *L B' U' L R' L U' L R' L U u r' b'
*5. *L B' L' U B' L R' B R' B' R u' l r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (-3,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-5) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-2)
*2. *(0,-4) / (3,-3) / (-2,1) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,-4) / (4,-4) / (2,0)
*3. *(0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,4) / (5,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) /
*4. *(0,5) / (6,0) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (4,-4) / (4,0) / (2,-2)
*5. *(4,0) / (-1,2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-2) / (1,-4) / (6,-3) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L B L' R' L B R B' L U R'
*2. *U R U R B' U' R L' B L' B
*3. *U B U B' R' L' R U' L U R
*4. *U L R' U L' B U' R' L' R' B'
*5. *B U L R' L R' B' U' R L' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *BL2' flip U' F R L2 BL' L2 F2' flip F2' BR' R2' F2' BL L2' BR2' BL2' U2' R2 U2 R U2' R U' R2 F' R U2 F
*2. *R2 F' flip R2 BL2' BR2' R2 U' R' flip F2 BL2 L2 U2' F L2' BR2 U2 F2 U' F R U R2 F' U2' R F
*3. *F' flip R F2' L' BL' U2 L BR2' flip F2 L2' U' L U2 L2 BR2 F2 U' F R2' F2' U F2' R
*4. *R flip R F2' L2 U2' F R L2 flip F' R2' U2' L2' U BR' BL2' U2 R U2 F U2' F2 U2 F R2' F2' U2' R
*5. *R2 flip R BL2 L' U2' BL2 BR' R BL flip R2' F2' BL' L2 BL' L2' BL2' U' R' U R U2 F' U2' F2' U2' F R' F2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F' U2 R' U' R' U2 F R U R
*3. *B2 D2 L D B U L2 U L2 F2 D U2 B2 R L2 D2 L2 F2
*4. *L' U2 D2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B R' U2 F L' D L2 B U R2 D Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 B Uw2 U Fw2 F2 L2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw2 R2 B L' D' Fw U' F' Rw' F2 Uw B
*5. *Fw' Lw2 U2 R Fw U2 Rw D' Uw2 L Uw' Bw B2 Uw' Lw2 F' B2 D L Uw2 Fw F2 D2 B2 U Uw' Dw' Fw' B' Dw Bw' Lw2 F' Fw U Lw Bw Lw Fw F2 D2 Dw' F' Rw2 F D' Lw U D2 F B2 Uw' L' Rw F2 Fw B2 Rw Dw' Bw2
*OH. *R' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 U R B2 F U L2 B' L F2 L' R' F'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR3+ DL5+ UL1- U5+ R6+ D2- L2+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R2- D4+ L4- ALL5- DR UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *B U' B' R L' B U' B L' U' L u l
*Square-1. *(-2,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (4,0) / (6,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,0)
*Skewb. *B U B U R' L' R' B' R U' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F L B R' f r' b' R' B L' R' F' L' R B
*2. *L' R l' r' f F R' r' B F' L B R F L' B L
*3. *R f F L r b' l' L R B' F R' F' L B R' F'
*4. *L' l' r b' f' l' r' b' L' F L' R' B' F' R' B
*5. *L l r f' l L l r' R' F L B R B R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U' B' Rw' L Uw B Rw Lw' R' B Uw Rw Lw' Uw' Lw Uw' Lw Rw Uw' u' r' b
*2. *Lw' U Bw' Uw L' B' Uw' L' R' B' Lw' Rw' Bw Uw' Rw Uw' Bw Rw' Bw u l'
*3. *R' Bw' Lw' Uw B' Lw U' R' Bw' L' Rw' Bw Uw Rw' Bw Lw' Uw l b
*4. *Rw B Uw' B Lw Uw U R B' Uw L Bw' Rw Bw' Lw' Uw' Bw Lw' Bw u l r' b'
*5. *Lw Rw' R' Uw Rw' Bw' U R B Uw L Rw Lw' Bw' Uw Bw' Lw Rw' Lw' l' r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D L U2 L D R3 D L D R U L D L U R U2 R D L U L D2 R2 U L U L D R D2 L2 U R D L U3 R2 D L D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L3 D R D L U R2 D2 R U2 L U R D L D L D R U R D L U R U L2 D2 L U R U2 L D2 R U2 R D L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L U L D2 R U2 L U R2 D L U R D2 L U L2 U R D2 R D L U L D R3 U L3 U R D2 R U3 L2 D R D R U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R2 D L2 U R3 D L2 U R U L D R2 D L D L2 U R U R U R D L D2 L2 U3 R3 D L D L U L U R2 D R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U2 R3 D L2 D R2 D L3 U R D L U2 R U L D R D L D R U R D L U R2 U L U L D2 R U2 L D3 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L F' B' L2 F' L2 U B R2 F' D2 F' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' B R2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 U L2 R D' F' L2 F L2 B2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 D R2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 D' R' U' R2 B L' D R B' U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D R2 U B' F2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' D F R2 D' F' D2 U' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U F2 L D' R' U' B D L' D B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F' U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B D2 U B D' R B2 F2 D2 U R2 U'
*2. *U B' L F B R2 B' R B D R' U2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 R'
*3. *F U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L U2 B2 F D' B L U2 B2 R2 D' R2
*4. *F' R2 U' B L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' L' D U R' D' F R
*5. *R' D' F' D' L' F2 B U F2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 B R' B'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UL UF UB UL LB UB UR UL UF LB RF UF UR UL RF RB LF UL UF UR UB UR UB UR RB LF UF UL UF DB LB DB DL LB DR RB UB UL LF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 LB RF+ UR+2 UB- DF RF- DL+2 LF+ DL LF-2 DB-2
*2. * UF UR UL UF UB UL UF UB UR UF UR UF UB LB UB RF UF UR UL UF UB RF UF UL LB UB RF RB UR RF RB LF UF UR UL UB RF LF UL UF RF DB LB DB DL LB DR RB UB UL LF DB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ UL RF+2 UF+2 DR-
*3. * UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UL UF UB UR UF LB UL UB UR UL RF UR UB UL UF RF UF RF LF UF UR UB RB UR UF UL UB UR UL RF DL LB DR RF UF DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UB+2 RB UB-2 DF+2 DL LB+ DF-2 DR+ DB+2 LB UL UF+2 LB+ DR
*4. * UF UB UL UF UL UF UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UR LB RF UF UR UL UF UB UR UL LB RF UR UF UL RF UF RB UR UF UB UL RB LF UL UF UR UB UR UF UB LF UL UB DB DR DB RB DR DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ RF+2 DR RF-2 DB-2 DL+2 LF- DB+2 UB+ UR+2
*5. * UR UF UR UB UR UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UL UB UL LB RF UR UF UB UL UF UR UF UB LB UL RF RB UB LB UL LF UL UF UB UR UB RB DB LB DL DB LB DL DB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UB+2 RB UB-2 LB-2 UL UF DR+ DB+2 DR+2 DB DR RF+ UR+2 RF UR RF+2 UR+ UF UR-2 DB+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F BR' D' F' D F BR R' L' U' L F R L' U' L F U' R U' F R' F R' L' R F' L U R F' BL U' F' L B R' F' U'
*2. *R' F U' R' U F' L' U L U' F' R' D' F' D R' BR' D BR D' R' U' R' L R U' L' R' U' R L BR BL' F D
*3. *L F R F' L' U' F R F' L U L' BL' U' B' U B BL L' U' L' F R F' R L F U' L' F R' F R BL D' B' BR' F L' F
*4. *U B BL L BL' L' B' U' R' F' R U L R' F' R U' L' F R L' F U L F U L R U' R L U' BR D B' BR BL' U B
*5. *D BR R BR' R' D' F' L' R' U' R U L R F' R' F' R L U L R L' R' F R' U' R L' R' U' BR F B' L U BL D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2021)

Results for week 32: Congratulations to MLGCubez, Lim Hung, and michaelxfy!

*2x2x2*(123)
1.  1.08 Legomanz
2.  1.43 Charles Jerome
3.  1.44 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.70 MLGCubez
5.  1.80 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.80 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.97 Waffles
8.  2.08 JChambers13
9.  2.15 Christopher Fandrich
10.  2.26 Luke Garrett
11.  2.44 Liam Wadek
12.  2.52 Ty Y.
13.  2.64 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  2.71 Lim Hung
15.  2.72 Rouxster
16.  2.73 Heewon Seo
17.  2.77 turtwig
18.  2.83 Nazib Nawar
19.  2.85 BradenTheMagician
20.  2.88 sean_cut4
21.  2.94 Cale S
22.  2.99 TipsterTrickster 
22.  2.99 tyl3366
24.  3.00 iiNaxezi
25.  3.02 michaelxfy
26.  3.03 Benyó
27.  3.15 tJardigradHe
28.  3.25 Oxzowachi
29.  3.37 asiahyoo1997
30.  3.39 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  3.40 agradess2
32.  3.47 PratikKhannaSkewb
32.  3.47 cuberkid10
34.  3.49 Manatee 10235
35.  3.52 Triangles_are_cubers
36.  3.57 Dream Cubing
37.  3.58 the dnf master
38.  3.59 Caleb Rogers
39.  3.69 Shadowjockey
40.  3.75 Nuuk cuber
41.  3.76 MCuber
42.  3.77 Theodor Nordstrand
43.  3.79 Dylan Swarts
43.  3.79 logofetesulo1
45.  3.87 DGCubes
45.  3.87 Thecubingcuber347
47.  3.89 ichcubegerne
48.  3.92 KrokosB
49.  3.93 midnightcuberx
50.  3.96 João Vinicius
51.  3.97 Muhd Yusuf
52.  3.98 JMHCubed
53.  4.01 BMcCl1
54.  4.02 colegemuth
55.  4.18 sigalig
56.  4.20 J cubing
57.  4.34 HD Truong Giang
58.  4.37 wearephamily1719
59.  4.43 Tx789
60.  4.44 d2polld
61.  4.45 Ricardo Zapata
62.  4.46 Sub1Hour
63.  4.47 theit07
64.  4.52 Cooki348
65.  4.53 Fred Lang
66.  4.54 VIBE_ZT
67.  4.55 edcuberrules8473
67.  4.55 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
69.  4.56 duckyisepic
70.  4.57 Julio974
70.  4.57 tommyo11
72.  4.68 FlatMars
73.  4.69 TheEpicCuber
74.  4.79 drpfisherman
75.  4.84 Der Der
76.  4.87 Ianwubby
77.  5.01 Cubey_Tube
78.  5.14 DiamondGolem12
79.  5.15 CaptainCuber
80.  5.19 abunickabhi
81.  5.28 pizzacrust
82.  5.36 Bapels
83.  5.38 PCCuber
84.  5.42 Chris Van Der Brink
85.  5.52 TaliwangCube
86.  5.76 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
87.  5.80 LittleLumos
88.  5.81 Li Xiang
89.  5.93 ican97
90.  5.97 theos
91.  6.00 Θperm
91.  6.00 Lewis
93.  6.19 Jakub26
94.  6.20 MarkA64
95.  6.29 White KB
96.  6.48 Zachary_Isom
97.  6.49 MrLunarWolf
98.  6.52 filmip
99.  6.59 chancet4488
100.  6.72 jkx9
101.  6.82 Mike Hughey
102.  6.86 nevinscph
103.  6.90 cuberswoop
104.  7.12 Aerocuber
105.  7.27 Melvintnh327
106.  7.55 Ajju
107.  7.71 UPCHAN
108.  7.72 Cuboy
109.  7.88 Jrg
110.  8.10 Hyperion
111.  8.41 sporteisvogel
112.  8.48 One Wheel
113.  8.63 Flow 3x3
114.  8.75 Rubika-37-021204
115.  8.77 cubingmom2
116.  8.83 Sharky
117.  9.94 beaux_cuber
118.  9.95 Bosburp
119.  12.47 Jacck
120.  12.72 GooesCuber
121.  12.96 Waiz
122.  20.11 RAUNAK
123.  26.55 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(166)
1.  6.58 Luke Garrett
2.  6.85 asiahyoo1997
3.  7.26 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.50 tJardigradHe
5.  7.69 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  7.82 Ty Y.
7.  7.91 FishyIshy
8.  7.98 MTOBEIYF
9.  8.01 MLGCubez
10.  8.19 Charles Jerome
11.  8.28 Legomanz
12.  8.45 Lim Hung
13.  8.55 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  8.62 MichaelNielsen
15.  8.72 vishwasankarcubing
16.  8.76 abhijat
17.  8.77 Manatee 10235
18.  8.80 KrokosB
19.  8.89 cuberkid10
20.  8.93 sean_cut4
21.  8.98 Dream Cubing
22.  9.02 Christopher Fandrich
23.  9.08 Petro Leum
24.  9.10 2017LAMB06
25.  9.14 Heewon Seo
25.  9.14 asacuber
27.  9.23 LukeBrunsvold
28.  9.33 michaelxfy
29.  9.34 BraydenTheCuber
29.  9.34 BradenTheMagician
31.  9.43 turtwig
32.  9.44 fun at the joy
33.  9.47 FaLoL
34.  9.48 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  9.51 Oxzowachi
36.  9.57 mihnea3000
37.  9.63 Davoda_IV
38.  9.66 Nazib Nawar
39.  9.68 G2013
40.  9.72 qaz
41.  9.74 Cooki348
42.  9.86 Rouxster
43.  9.89 Skewb_Cube
44.  9.90 Benyó
45.  9.91 Cale S
46.  10.05 JMHCubed
47.  10.15 Keenan Johnson
48.  10.18 GenTheThief
49.  10.24 Julio974
50.  10.34 Imran Rahman
51.  10.37 Shadowjockey
52.  10.41 Muhd Yusuf
53.  10.49 abunickabhi
54.  10.78 Liam Wadek
55.  10.82 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
56.  10.88 iiNaxezi
57.  10.92 tyl3366
58.  11.01 the dnf master
59.  11.08 NathanaelCubes
60.  11.11 mrsniffles01
61.  11.16 sigalig
61.  11.16 tommyo11
63.  11.23 20luky3
64.  11.25 wearephamily1719
65.  11.33 MasterIcePanda
66.  11.34 DGCubes
67.  11.40 Antto Pitkänen
68.  11.47 PCCuber
69.  11.48 Mattia Pasquini
70.  11.49 ichcubegerne
71.  11.52 MCuber
72.  11.63 Sub1Hour
73.  11.75 MartinN13
74.  11.80 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
75.  11.97 João Vinicius
76.  11.98 agradess2
76.  11.98 theit07
78.  12.05 pizzacrust
79.  12.13 Nizamm
80.  12.15 midnightcuberx
81.  12.21 xyzzy
82.  12.31 HD Truong Giang
83.  12.33 Dylan Swarts
84.  12.38 Fred Lang
85.  12.41 drpfisherman
86.  12.46 MaksymilianMisiak
87.  12.64 Nuuk cuber
87.  12.64 chancet4488
89.  12.65 Zagros
90.  12.75 d2polld
91.  12.77 riffch
92.  13.03 Emir Yusuf
93.  13.11 Cubey_Tube
94.  13.28 Waffles
95.  13.34 Theodor Nordstrand
96.  13.44 Der Der
97.  13.50 Chris Van Der Brink
98.  13.52 Winfaza
98.  13.52 Zachary_Isom
100.  13.81 SpeedyOctahedron
101.  13.90 colegemuth
102.  13.93 revaldoah
103.  14.12 J cubing
104.  14.16 Aerocuber
105.  14.21 logofetesulo1
106.  14.40 Ianwubby
107.  14.47 Bapels
108.  14.66 Ali161102
109.  14.69 ican97
110.  14.72 VIBE_ZT
111.  14.73 White KB
112.  14.81 GodCubing
113.  14.84 Lvl9001Wizard
114.  14.88 LittleLumos
115.  14.96 MarkA64
116.  14.97 Tx789
117.  15.02 bennettstouder
117.  15.02 CaptainCuber
119.  15.69 TheEpicCuber
120.  15.77 seungju choi
121.  15.80 duckyisepic
122.  15.90 nevinscph
123.  16.20 jkx9
124.  16.70 Triangles_are_cubers
125.  16.81 TaliwangCube
126.  16.98 A Perm
127.  17.10 John Benwell
128.  17.41 thatkid
129.  17.62 Thecubingcuber347
130.  17.76 Li Xiang
131.  17.94 Θperm
132.  17.96 anna4f
133.  18.14 Petri Krzywacki
134.  19.62 theos
135.  19.69 Jakub26
136.  20.46 RyanSoh
137.  20.48 Mike Hughey
138.  20.49 Mathmaster
139.  21.02 Myanmarcuberzwe
140.  21.34 Caleb Rogers
141.  21.85 Jrg
142.  22.43 Neatcubing
143.  22.61 Lewis
144.  22.63 sporteisvogel
145.  22.93 One Wheel
146.  22.96 MrLunarWolf
147.  23.74 cuberswoop
148.  23.98 filmip
149.  24.51 Hyperion
150.  24.62 edcuberrules8473
151.  25.34 Ajju
152.  27.24 Rubika-37-021204
153.  28.29 Flow 3x3
154.  28.62 UPCHAN
155.  29.30 cubingmom2
156.  29.33 Bosburp
157.  30.39 Md Afam
158.  31.76 Melvintnh327
159.  34.57 beaux_cuber
160.  34.75 Mhmdheriyadi
161.  35.12 Jacck
162.  37.05 MatsBergsten
163.  39.11 Justplayingwithx
164.  41.96 RAUNAK
165.  45.63 GooesCuber
166.  46.97 RubiksKing


*4x4x4*(91)
1.  29.16 asiahyoo1997
2.  30.25 tJardigradHe
3.  30.97 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  31.33 MLGCubez
5.  32.28 Heewon Seo
6.  33.17 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  33.62 PeterH2N
8.  33.69 Dream Cubing
9.  34.24 Nazib Nawar
10.  34.72 Shadowjockey
11.  35.99 Benyó
12.  36.33 FaLoL
13.  37.18 michaelxfy
14.  37.38 Lim Hung
15.  38.69 BradenTheMagician
16.  38.75 ichcubegerne
17.  39.13 PratikKhannaSkewb
18.  39.75 agradess2
19.  39.80 sigalig
20.  39.99 MCuber
21.  40.30 Christopher Fandrich
22.  40.55 turtwig
23.  40.56 20luky3
24.  41.60 qaz
25.  43.32 tommyo11
26.  43.51 João Vinicius
27.  44.60 sean_cut4
28.  44.65 Liam Wadek
29.  44.98 BraydenTheCuber
30.  45.09 nevinscph
31.  45.10 Ricardo Zapata
32.  45.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
33.  45.98 abunickabhi
34.  47.44 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  47.52 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  47.74 tyl3366
37.  47.95 logofetesulo1
38.  48.42 Cooki348
38.  48.42 Rouxster
40.  49.76 Emir Yusuf
41.  50.00 thatkid
42.  50.59 BMcCl1
43.  52.12 Dylan Swarts
44.  52.45 midnightcuberx
45.  53.09 Ianwubby
46.  54.64 Nuuk cuber
47.  54.65 ican97
48.  54.92 pizzacrust
49.  55.60 iiNaxezi
50.  55.99 HD Truong Giang
51.  56.16 Waffles
52.  56.54 bennettstouder
53.  57.49 LittleLumos
54.  57.50 Skewb_Cube
54.  57.50 Winfaza
56.  57.54 the dnf master
57.  58.04 Theodor Nordstrand
58.  58.43 FlatMars
59.  1:00.51 John Benwell
60.  1:00.75 revaldoah
61.  1:00.84 chancet4488
62.  1:01.13 xyzzy
63.  1:01.25 d2polld
64.  1:01.36 TheEpicCuber
65.  1:01.69 PCCuber
66.  1:02.05 CaptainCuber
67.  1:03.61 Der Der
68.  1:04.28 FishyIshy
69.  1:06.22 Triangles_are_cubers
70.  1:07.01 Li Xiang
71.  1:07.32 Julio974
72.  1:10.34 Cubey_Tube
73.  1:13.09 One Wheel
74.  1:20.13 Petri Krzywacki
75.  1:21.02 theos
76.  1:21.86 White KB
77.  1:25.24 Lewis
78.  1:26.65 Jrg
79.  1:32.32 sporteisvogel
80.  1:35.08 MarkA64
81.  1:36.73 MrLunarWolf
82.  1:44.52 Rubika-37-021204
83.  1:46.32 Jacck
84.  1:46.82 J cubing
85.  1:58.59 jkx9
86.  2:19.56 Melvintnh327
87.  2:31.55 UPCHAN
88.  2:32.84 edcuberrules8473
89.  3:04.04 Ajju
90.  DNF MartinN13
90.  DNF RAUNAK


*5x5x5*(60)
1.  49.39 asiahyoo1997
2.  54.72 tJardigradHe
3.  55.36 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  57.05 MLGCubez
5.  58.01 Dream Cubing
6.  1:00.14 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:00.56 FaLoL
8.  1:01.49 Benyó
9.  1:03.83 ichcubegerne
10.  1:05.57 michaelxfy
11.  1:05.76 Shadowjockey
12.  1:06.26 Heewon Seo
13.  1:08.41 turtwig
14.  1:12.33 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  1:14.83 agradess2
16.  1:16.17 João Vinicius
17.  1:16.73 Christopher Fandrich
18.  1:17.66 sigalig
19.  1:17.81 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:18.77 nevinscph
21.  1:20.68 Keroma12
22.  1:22.14 colegemuth
23.  1:23.25 PratikKhannaSkewb
24.  1:23.30 abunickabhi
25.  1:23.69 logofetesulo1
26.  1:24.29 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
27.  1:27.01 sean_cut4
28.  1:27.31 xyzzy
29.  1:30.18 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
30.  1:31.09 Liam Wadek
31.  1:34.18 Ianwubby
32.  1:38.56 BMcCl1
33.  1:43.17 tommyo11
34.  1:43.34 thatkid
35.  1:46.63 LittleLumos
36.  1:47.10 Cooki348
37.  1:50.32 ican97
38.  1:50.35 CaptainCuber
39.  1:54.23 FlatMars
40.  2:02.09 bennettstouder
41.  2:05.28 the dnf master
42.  2:05.78 Waffles
43.  2:08.53 One Wheel
44.  2:12.08 Der Der
45.  2:14.26 Lewis
46.  2:15.38 FishyIshy
47.  2:20.48 Lux
48.  2:22.04 theos
49.  2:25.15 Jrg
50.  2:26.49 Θperm
51.  2:32.69 Rubika-37-021204
52.  2:36.41 White KB
53.  2:46.57 Jacck
54.  2:47.19 sporteisvogel
55.  2:52.66 thomas.sch
56.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
56.  DNF MrLunarWolf
56.  DNF MatsBergsten
56.  DNF J cubing
56.  DNF RAUNAK


*6x6x6*(33)
1.  1:43.61 Lim Hung
2.  1:45.07 Dream Cubing
3.  1:46.52 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:51.23 tJardigradHe
5.  1:54.04 ichcubegerne
6.  1:59.63 michaelxfy
6.  1:59.63 MLGCubez
8.  1:59.73 FaLoL
9.  2:12.51 Shadowjockey
10.  2:16.80 sigalig
11.  2:17.38 Keroma12
12.  2:19.28 turtwig
13.  2:24.32 nevinscph
14.  2:25.56 João Vinicius
15.  2:28.04 xyzzy
16.  2:34.45 colegemuth
17.  2:36.83 Liam Wadek
18.  2:36.91 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  2:44.12 abunickabhi
20.  2:45.23 logofetesulo1
21.  2:46.40 sean_cut4
22.  3:18.39 Ianwubby
23.  3:33.73 LittleLumos
24.  3:45.87 One Wheel
25.  3:48.00 CaptainCuber
26.  3:56.16 Cooki348
27.  4:13.64 theos
28.  4:31.85 Jrg
29.  4:36.58 White KB
30.  4:44.28 Rubika-37-021204
31.  4:57.10 Jacck
32.  5:13.96 sporteisvogel
33.  7:46.91 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(28)
1.  2:18.32 Lim Hung
2.  2:19.54 Dream Cubing
3.  2:37.76 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:53.37 MLGCubez
5.  3:00.45 michaelxfy
6.  3:02.84 ichcubegerne
7.  3:03.37 FaLoL
8.  3:22.82 turtwig
9.  3:39.04 Liam Wadek
10.  3:42.60 nevinscph
11.  3:47.12 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  3:52.46 sigalig
13.  4:28.86 logofetesulo1
14.  4:41.81 Ianwubby
15.  4:56.57 sean_cut4
16.  5:23.79 LittleLumos
17.  5:42.96 CaptainCuber
18.  5:54.95 One Wheel
19.  6:20.32 Jrg
20.  6:32.54 Cooki348
21.  7:10.70 Rubika-37-021204
22.  7:37.20 sporteisvogel
23.  7:44.57 Jacck
24.  8:03.71 theos
25.  DNF pizzacrust
25.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
25.  DNF filmip
25.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(31)
1.  5.19 MLGCubez
2.  7.46 sigalig
3.  7.57 sean_cut4


Spoiler



4.  7.79 Khairur Rachim
5.  8.13 asacuber
6.  11.39 agradess2
7.  11.55 Christopher Fandrich
8.  13.40 Waffles
9.  14.76 abunickabhi
10.  16.10 Li Xiang
11.  16.43 BradenTheMagician
12.  21.75 nevinscph
13.  22.04 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  22.46 Cooki348
15.  23.57 Jakub26
16.  25.58 MatsBergsten
17.  25.83 Mike Hughey
18.  27.90 LittleLumos
19.  28.01 Benyó
20.  28.85 turtwig
21.  30.22 filmip
22.  35.39 TaliwangCube
23.  38.18 Der Der
24.  40.80 theos
25.  50.76 Jacck
26.  1:05.23 thomas.sch
27.  1:08.82 Cubey_Tube
28.  1:42.31 sporteisvogel
29.  2:58.18 Melvintnh327
30.  DNF TipsterTrickster 
30.  DNF ichcubegerne


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(35)
1.  18.93 sigalig
2.  23.49 G2013
3.  25.40 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  25.77 ican97
5.  31.82 tommyo11
6.  33.50 Keroma12
7.  34.73 NathanaelCubes
8.  41.01 MLGCubez
9.  44.59 Benyó
10.  46.66 logofetesulo1
11.  48.45 abunickabhi
12.  53.70 Lim Hung
13.  55.06 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  56.72 Jakub26
15.  58.66 nevinscph
16.  1:07.60 Ali161102
17.  1:07.64 HD Truong Giang
18.  1:14.36 thatkid
19.  1:23.57 LittleLumos
20.  1:27.58 filmip
21.  1:39.44 Dream Cubing
22.  1:40.78 Cooki348
23.  1:46.50 Der Der
24.  1:46.81 MatsBergsten
25.  1:54.79 TaliwangCube
26.  2:38.53 d2polld
27.  2:42.25 RyanSoh
28.  2:53.69 Li Xiang
29.  3:29.00 Jacck
30.  7:21.10 thomas.sch
31.  10:40.23 sporteisvogel
32.  DNF freshcuber.de
32.  DNF Waffles
32.  DNF agradess2
32.  DNF theos


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  2:20.86 sigalig
2.  2:21.39 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  4:45.14 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  6:42.00 LittleLumos
5.  8:20.82 Ali161102
6.  8:21.57 Jacck
7.  8:25.80 MatsBergsten
8.  16:08.36 filmip
9.  16:32.96 Cooki348
10.  DNF thatkid


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  3:18.42 sigalig
2.  4:20.94 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  8:40.94 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  12:28.24 LittleLumos
5.  18:22.87 Jacck
6.  19:45.81 MatsBergsten
7.  DNF thatkid
7.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  23:11.43 nevinscph
2.  37:22.55 Jacck
3.  41:10.00 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
4.  DNF LittleLumos


*7x7x7 blindfolded*(5)
1.  DNF LittleLumos
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF HD Truong Giang
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  21/21 15:27 sigalig
2.  9/9 34:27 TrueCuberOfficial
3.  10/13 18:24 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  6/6 18:26 HD Truong Giang
5.  6/7 10:41 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  6/7 45:00 MatsBergsten
7.  4/4 8:41 nevinscph
8.  4/4 17:42 Cooki348
9.  3/3 7:01 Jakub26
10.  2/2 1:37 abunickabhi
11.  2/2 4:51 filmip
12.  3/5 18:43 Jacck
13.  2/4 25:27 theos
14.  1/2 14:39 thomas.sch
14.  0/3 19:54 Waffles


*3x3x3 one-handed*(89)
1.  11.78 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  12.27 Luke Garrett
3.  12.29 Petro Leum


Spoiler



4.  12.61 Khairur Rachim
5.  13.53 asiahyoo1997
6.  13.60 MLGCubez
7.  13.88 MTOBEIYF
8.  14.01 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  14.42 2017LAMB06
10.  14.61 Dream Cubing
11.  15.22 turtwig
12.  15.92 Lim Hung
13.  16.17 asacuber
14.  16.71 mihnea3000
15.  16.94 Nazib Nawar
16.  17.41 michaelxfy
17.  17.65 BradenTheMagician
18.  18.33 ichcubegerne
19.  18.68 Christopher Fandrich
20.  18.78 cuberkid10
21.  19.07 midnightcuberx
22.  19.23 Rouxster
23.  19.70 sean_cut4
24.  20.31 KrokosB
25.  20.46 MartinN13
26.  20.49 G2013
27.  20.56 Oxzowachi
28.  20.93 abunickabhi
29.  21.15 Manatee 10235
30.  21.16 qaz
31.  21.18 DGCubes
32.  21.28 Benyó
33.  21.45 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
34.  21.54 FaLoL
35.  21.88 agradess2
36.  22.43 Davoda_IV
37.  23.46 drpfisherman
38.  23.62 PCCuber
39.  23.63 xyzzy
40.  23.75 sigalig
41.  23.88 MasterIcePanda
42.  24.09 revaldoah
43.  25.50 ican97
44.  25.51 Triangles_are_cubers
45.  25.70 logofetesulo1
46.  25.81 Winfaza
47.  26.49 Cooki348
48.  26.57 tommyo11
49.  26.73 FlatMars
50.  27.02 the dnf master
51.  27.22 Waffles
52.  27.52 iiNaxezi
53.  27.53 BMcCl1
54.  28.04 Nuuk cuber
55.  28.57 seungju choi
56.  28.87 Dylan Swarts
57.  29.48 Theodor Nordstrand
58.  29.53 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
58.  29.53 Liam Wadek
60.  30.07 d2polld
61.  30.61 LittleLumos
62.  31.32 Chris Van Der Brink
63.  33.27 nevinscph
64.  33.64 HD Truong Giang
65.  34.20 Ianwubby
66.  36.24 Thecubingcuber347
67.  39.38 Cubey_Tube
68.  39.94 Der Der
69.  40.49 A Perm
70.  40.89 chancet4488
71.  41.11 Ali161102
72.  41.53 White KB
73.  44.00 filmip
74.  45.50 Li Xiang
75.  46.28 Mike Hughey
76.  46.99 jkx9
77.  47.32 sporteisvogel
78.  53.61 Hyperion
79.  53.78 Mathmaster
80.  57.15 thomas.sch
81.  57.75 theos
82.  1:00.70 Jacck
83.  1:10.15 Rubika-37-021204
84.  1:14.47 J cubing
85.  1:35.16 Melvintnh327
86.  1:45.57 Ajju
87.  2:06.27 MatsBergsten
88.  DNF MCuber
88.  DNF pizzacrust


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  24.82 Lim Hung
2.  1:42.10 Li Xiang
3.  2:15.33 Waffles

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  30.07 Ajju
2.  34.39 ichcubegerne
3.  46.93 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  51.34 tommyo11
5.  1:25.78 Jacck
6.  1:25.91 Benyó
7.  1:30.28 Magdamini
8.  2:00.06 MatsBergsten
9.  2:02.92 Li Xiang
10.  2:13.68 CaptainCuber
11.  2:48.67 riffch
12.  DNF G2013


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(11)
1.  22.00 (21, 21, 24) Cale S
2.  25.00 (25, 28, 22) Theodor Nordstrand
3.  28.67 (32, 28, 26) Benyó


Spoiler



4.  31.33 (27, 33, 34) filmip
5.  35.67 (32, 42, 33) TaliwangCube
6.  DNF (DNF, 31, DNF) theos
6.  DNF (31, DNF, 32) arbivara
6.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 47) J cubing
6.  DNF (49, DNS, DNS) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  DNF (55, DNS, DNS) prakhar_gupta
6.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Melvintnh327


*2-3-4 Relay*(42)
1.  37.50 Khairur Rachim
2.  40.90 MLGCubez
3.  48.91 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  48.95 Benyó
5.  48.96 PratikKhannaSkewb
6.  49.05 michaelxfy
7.  49.42 Lim Hung
8.  50.69 Heewon Seo
9.  52.21 BradenTheMagician
10.  53.21 sean_cut4
11.  53.22 ichcubegerne
12.  1:02.83 Christopher Fandrich
13.  1:03.33 abunickabhi
14.  1:04.55 BMcCl1
15.  1:04.63 Cooki348
16.  1:04.98 tommyo11
17.  1:05.49 HD Truong Giang
18.  1:05.98 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  1:09.40 nevinscph
20.  1:10.35 Nuuk cuber
21.  1:12.97 the dnf master
22.  1:14.01 Waffles
23.  1:20.55 FlatMars
24.  1:20.69 PCCuber
25.  1:22.37 iiNaxezi
26.  1:23.47 Der Der
27.  1:26.78 Cubey_Tube
28.  1:31.26 CaptainCuber
29.  1:33.38 Li Xiang
30.  1:42.37 theos
31.  1:54.94 White KB
31.  1:54.94 MrLunarWolf
33.  2:02.70 Jrg
34.  2:06.26 Bapels
35.  2:07.62 Lewis
36.  2:14.89 cuberswoop
37.  2:16.08 jkx9
38.  2:32.11 Jacck
39.  3:07.21 UPCHAN
40.  3:22.59 edcuberrules8473
41.  3:28.94 Melvintnh327
42.  3:39.87 Ajju


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(28)
1.  1:46.45 MLGCubez
2.  1:47.27 Lim Hung
3.  1:52.47 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:59.18 Benyó
5.  1:59.34 Heewon Seo
6.  1:59.43 michaelxfy
7.  2:05.97 ichcubegerne
8.  2:10.66 turtwig
9.  2:26.80 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:26.92 sean_cut4
11.  2:30.15 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  2:36.77 abunickabhi
13.  2:38.05 BMcCl1
14.  2:38.92 nevinscph
15.  2:47.17 Cooki348
16.  3:10.62 Nuuk cuber
17.  3:16.01 CaptainCuber
18.  3:16.15 LittleLumos
19.  3:36.12 Waffles
20.  3:55.39 Lewis
21.  3:59.27 Der Der
22.  4:05.52 White KB
23.  4:09.79 JMHCubed
24.  4:30.10 Jrg
25.  5:19.27 theos
26.  5:44.34 Jacck
27.  5:53.90 Cubey_Tube
28.  9:28.10 Ajju


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:42.70 Lim Hung
2.  3:45.27 Benyó
3.  4:12.44 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  4:14.64 ichcubegerne
5.  4:33.04 turtwig
6.  5:25.74 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  5:34.15 nevinscph
8.  6:31.83 Cooki348
9.  6:59.62 CaptainCuber
10.  8:02.93 theos
11.  9:03.38 Jrg
12.  10:01.47 White KB
13.  10:49.64 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  5:52.70 Lim Hung
2.  6:49.66 Benyó
3.  7:21.03 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  7:21.62 ichcubegerne
5.  8:18.98 turtwig
6.  8:56.12 nevinscph
7.  9:40.98 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  11:40.98 CaptainCuber
9.  13:38.56 Cooki348
10.  16:24.03 Jrg


*Clock*(35)
1.  4.44 JChambers13
2.  5.29 Josh_
3.  5.40 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  5.53 michaelxfy
5.  5.55 MartinN13
6.  5.69 Christopher Fandrich
7.  5.94 vishwasankarcubing
8.  6.01 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  6.19 Liam Wadek
10.  6.31 MLGCubez
11.  7.05 Mattia Pasquini
11.  7.05 MTOBEIYF
13.  7.77 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14.  7.93 Lim Hung
15.  8.31 drpfisherman
16.  8.93 Li Xiang
17.  8.99 tJardigradHe
18.  9.89 Tx789
19.  9.92 ichcubegerne
20.  10.96 Nuuk cuber
21.  11.51 revaldoah
22.  11.85 Jakub26
23.  11.99 tommyo11
24.  12.20 Triangles_are_cubers
25.  12.50 Benyó
26.  14.13 João Vinicius
27.  15.73 Waffles
28.  16.03 PratikKhannaSkewb
29.  16.33 Julio974
30.  16.97 cubingmom2
31.  17.90 nevinscph
32.  19.49 Jacck
33.  21.39 BMcCl1
34.  22.22 Der Der
35.  22.60 abunickabhi


*Megaminx*(33)
1.  35.49 Heewon Seo
2.  43.58 KrokosB
3.  45.68 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  45.92 MLGCubez
5.  50.19 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  50.78 asiahyoo1997
7.  52.35 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  53.92 Lim Hung
9.  54.37 michaelxfy
10.  54.99 abhijat
11.  56.28 MCuber
12.  1:04.99 agradess2
13.  1:07.18 Benyó
14.  1:10.06 Shadowjockey
15.  1:10.41 Ricardo Zapata
16.  1:13.55 sean_cut4
17.  1:15.42 ichcubegerne
18.  1:16.25 Cooki348
19.  1:26.65 colegemuth
20.  1:38.74 nevinscph
21.  1:41.31 Nuuk cuber
22.  1:55.27 PCCuber
23.  2:06.03 Waffles
24.  2:07.35 d2polld
25.  2:20.02 Cubey_Tube
26.  2:24.47 Ali161102
27.  2:32.59 CaptainCuber
28.  2:54.77 Jacck
29.  3:06.95 theos
30.  3:13.80 sporteisvogel
31.  3:28.90 thomas.sch
32.  4:41.23 Rubika-37-021204
33.  DNF abunickabhi


*Pyraminx*(72)
1.  2.04 MLGCubez
2.  2.40 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.50 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.89 Heath Flick
5.  3.55 asacuber
6.  3.62 Cooki348
7.  3.67 JMHCubed
8.  3.70 DLXCubing
9.  3.84 mihnea3000
10.  4.40 Luke Garrett
11.  4.63 MartinN13
12.  4.65 HD Truong Giang
13.  4.74 VIBE_ZT
14.  4.76 michaelxfy
15.  4.81 MCuber
16.  4.86 BradenTheMagician
17.  5.03 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  5.03 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
19.  5.11 Oxzowachi
20.  5.15 sean_cut4
21.  5.21 João Vinicius
22.  5.22 PratikKhannaSkewb
23.  5.29 Christopher Fandrich
24.  5.59 CaptainCuber
25.  5.63 wearephamily1719
26.  5.74 Emir Yusuf
27.  5.77 vishwasankarcubing
28.  5.78 KrokosB
29.  5.84 ichcubegerne
30.  5.96 Waffles
31.  6.06 tommyo11
32.  6.07 Mathmaster
33.  6.13 Boris McCoy
34.  6.16 Theodor Nordstrand
35.  6.25 Shadowjockey
36.  6.32 midnightcuberx
37.  6.51 Antto Pitkänen
38.  6.57 Li Xiang
39.  6.60 Nuuk cuber
40.  6.92 Triangles_are_cubers
41.  7.01 iiNaxezi
42.  7.15 Benyó
43.  7.57 theos
44.  7.60 abunickabhi
45.  7.68 agradess2
46.  7.97 the dnf master
47.  7.99 Lewis
48.  8.43 Liam Wadek
49.  8.93 Tx789
50.  9.16 Mike Hughey
51.  9.45 Jakub26
52.  9.98 Bosburp
53.  10.84 Melvintnh327
54.  11.48 Jacck
55.  11.79 Cubey_Tube
56.  11.90 Der Der
57.  12.05 cubingmom2
58.  12.16 Rouxster
59.  12.45 PCCuber
60.  13.01 thomas.sch
61.  13.29 sporteisvogel
62.  13.39 Neatcubing
63.  13.57 UPCHAN
64.  14.61 nevinscph
65.  16.01 Waiz
66.  16.34 Sharky
67.  16.72 Rubika-37-021204
68.  17.30 cuberswoop
69.  19.38 trangium
70.  22.92 Hyperion
71.  24.00 Ajju
72.  24.04 BestDragon27


*Square-1*(52)
1.  5.79 dat1asiandude
2.  6.34 Christopher Fandrich
3.  8.38 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  9.65 mrsniffles01
5.  10.95 Shadowjockey
6.  11.45 Manatee 10235
7.  11.74 MaksymilianMisiak
8.  11.82 Ty Y.
9.  12.22 Cale S
10.  12.71 Boris McCoy
11.  12.79 Lim Hung
12.  13.23 BraydenTheCuber
13.  13.28 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  13.66 BradenTheMagician
15.  14.15 Luke Garrett
16.  14.38 Rouxster
17.  14.50 michaelxfy
18.  15.06 NathanaelCubes
19.  16.02 tyl3366
20.  16.04 Antto Pitkänen
21.  17.12 MCuber
22.  17.78 Legomanz
23.  18.04 Thom S.
24.  18.64 Benyó
25.  18.71 Tx789
26.  18.87 sean_cut4
27.  18.89 Dream Cubing
28.  19.86 wearephamily1719
29.  19.94 João Vinicius
30.  20.34 ichcubegerne
31.  21.27 tJardigradHe
32.  21.99 VIBE_ZT
33.  23.27 tommyo11
34.  24.77 pizzacrust
35.  25.22 KrokosB
36.  27.17 Liam Wadek
37.  28.00 the dnf master
38.  28.44 Jakub26
39.  32.50 PCCuber
40.  35.06 iiNaxezi
41.  36.90 Nuuk cuber
42.  42.65 Lewis
43.  46.99 nevinscph
44.  49.93 Li Xiang
45.  57.40 CaptainCuber
46.  1:05.77 Jacck
47.  1:14.78 filmip
48.  1:18.14 sporteisvogel
49.  1:18.35 Melvintnh327
50.  DNF Oxzowachi
50.  DNF MrLunarWolf
50.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb*(63)
1.  1.87 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.37 Legomanz
3.  2.65 Urho Kinnunen


Spoiler



4.  2.98 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  3.29 MLGCubez
6.  3.52 Ty Y.
7.  3.74 asacuber
8.  4.20 HD Truong Giang
9.  4.34 JMHCubed
10.  4.38 michaelxfy
11.  4.66 sean_cut4
12.  4.76 Boris McCoy
13.  4.80 João Vinicius
14.  4.83 VIBE_ZT
15.  5.00 vishwasankarcubing
16.  5.05 tJardigradHe
17.  5.28 ichcubegerne
18.  5.43 Antto Pitkänen
19.  5.62 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
20.  5.72 DGCubes
21.  5.81 Lim Hung
22.  5.83 iiNaxezi
23.  5.85 Emir Yusuf
24.  5.90 BradenTheMagician
25.  5.92 Tx789
26.  5.98 Oxzowachi
27.  6.00 MCuber
28.  6.12 Liam Wadek
29.  6.17 Ricardo Zapata
30.  6.40 Triangles_are_cubers
31.  6.71 d2polld
32.  6.88 Dream Cubing
33.  6.90 Waffles
34.  7.02 MartinN13
35.  7.05 abunickabhi
36.  7.15 Julio974
37.  7.44 KrokosB
38.  7.47 midnightcuberx
39.  7.69 theos
40.  7.75 Shadowjockey
41.  8.04 Benyó
42.  8.13 Li Xiang
43.  8.54 wearephamily1719
44.  8.57 tommyo11
45.  8.93 Nuuk cuber
46.  9.87 Jakub26
47.  10.14 Cubey_Tube
48.  10.20 Christopher Fandrich
49.  10.86 MrLunarWolf
50.  11.26 pizzacrust
51.  11.39 CaptainCuber
52.  11.44 Lewis
53.  11.69 Θperm
54.  13.23 Cooki348
55.  13.53 Melvintnh327
56.  14.86 nevinscph
57.  17.01 the dnf master
58.  18.18 Jacck
59.  20.16 cubingmom2
60.  20.92 agradess2
61.  20.99 Rubika-37-021204
62.  27.39 Der Der
63.  32.44 Ajju


*Kilominx*(6)
1.  28.14 BradenTheMagician
2.  31.30 agradess2
3.  34.90 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  35.33 ichcubegerne
5.  51.86 PCCuber
6.  1:42.51 Li Xiang


*Mini Guildford*(5)
1.  3:19.12 MLGCubez
2.  4:25.59 Benyó
3.  4:34.90 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  10:05.03 Li Xiang
5.  12:30.67 Jacck


*Redi Cube*(8)
1.  6.48 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.16 BMcCl1
3.  14.33 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  20.39 theos
5.  24.81 Nuuk cuber
6.  36.74 Li Xiang
7.  39.26 Thom S.
8.  39.40 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(6)
1.  21.68 DGCubes
2.  35.39 ichcubegerne
3.  47.66 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:06.20 Lewis
5.  1:10.51 Jacck
6.  DNF Li Xiang


*15 Puzzle*(3)
1.  20.55 ichcubegerne
2.  21.06 Li Xiang
3.  26.54 Melvintnh327

*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  46.22 Benyó
2.  51.11 Jacck
3.  55.45 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  57.80 TaliwangCube
5.  DNF prakhar_gupta


*Mirror Blocks*(9)
1.  15.97 BradenTheMagician
2.  24.91 ichcubegerne
3.  40.46 jkx9


Spoiler



4.  50.68 Nuuk cuber
5.  1:39.98 thomas.sch
6.  1:56.53 the dnf master
7.  2:05.44 Melvintnh327
8.  2:22.93 GooesCuber
9.  DNF RAUNAK


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  4:58.86 thomas.sch
2.  DNF Li Xiang

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  17.67 TipsterTrickster 
2.  22.15 cuberkid10
3.  26.51 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  29.50 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  44.48 Kit Clement
6.  49.46 Tx789
7.  2:39.06 One Wheel
8.  3:02.07 Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(196)
1.  996 MLGCubez
2.  855 Lim Hung
3.  838 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  832 Benyó
5.  771 ichcubegerne
6.  729 sean_cut4
7.  684 Christopher Fandrich
8.  671 Khairur Rachim
9.  654 BradenTheMagician
10.  631 Dream Cubing
11.  627 PratikKhannaSkewb
12.  621 turtwig
13.  603 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  598 Cooki348
15.  572 sigalig
16.  556 tJardigradHe
17.  551 abunickabhi
18.  546 asiahyoo1997
19.  544 nevinscph
20.  535 Liam Wadek
21.  534 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
22.  520 Shadowjockey
23.  509 asacuber
24.  501 Heewon Seo
25.  499 tommyo11
26.  494 Waffles
27.  485 agradess2
28.  484 Luke Garrett
29.  464 João Vinicius
30.  452 HD Truong Giang
30.  452 Nuuk cuber
32.  434 KrokosB
33.  428 MCuber
34.  426 Rouxster
35.  420 iiNaxezi
36.  406 Nazib Nawar
37.  403 Oxzowachi
38.  401 FaLoL
39.  399 the dnf master
40.  392 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
41.  387 Ty Y.
42.  383 Legomanz
43.  376 DGCubes
44.  373 logofetesulo1
45.  363 LittleLumos
46.  361 Manatee 10235
47.  359 midnightcuberx
48.  350 MichaelNielsen
49.  341 Aleksandar Dukleski
50.  336 CaptainCuber
51.  332 JMHCubed
52.  329 cuberkid10
53.  324 Li Xiang
54.  314 tyl3366
55.  307 PCCuber
56.  303 Jacck
57.  301 MartinN13
58.  299 Triangles_are_cubers
58.  299 Cale S
60.  296 Theodor Nordstrand
61.  295 vishwasankarcubing
62.  294 Der Der
63.  292 theos
64.  284 Charles Jerome
65.  280 mihnea3000
65.  280 d2polld
67.  276 wearephamily1719
68.  275 MTOBEIYF
69.  269 Ianwubby
70.  267 ican97
70.  267 BMcCl1
72.  266 qaz
73.  262 Cubey_Tube
74.  261 Dylan Swarts
75.  259 VIBE_ZT
76.  253 BraydenTheCuber
77.  247 Tx789
78.  246 Antto Pitkänen
78.  246 G2013
80.  241 Julio974
80.  241 xyzzy
82.  240 pizzacrust
83.  238 Petro Leum
84.  231 2017LAMB06
85.  228 colegemuth
86.  226 Emir Yusuf
87.  217 drpfisherman
88.  215 Jakub26
89.  211 FishyIshy
90.  193 Muhd Yusuf
91.  191 Davoda_IV
92.  190 Ricardo Zapata
93.  189 MaksymilianMisiak
94.  187 NathanaelCubes
94.  187 Lewis
94.  187 White KB
97.  186 FlatMars
97.  186 MatsBergsten
99.  182 abhijat
100.  180 J cubing
100.  180 20luky3
102.  174 filmip
103.  173 revaldoah
104.  169 Skewb_Cube
105.  168 chancet4488
106.  163 mrsniffles01
107.  162 Sub1Hour
107.  162 sporteisvogel
109.  161 Winfaza
110.  158 Chris Van Der Brink
110.  158 MasterIcePanda
110.  158 thatkid
113.  156 TipsterTrickster 
113.  156 theit07
115.  155 JChambers13
116.  150 Keroma12
117.  149 Thecubingcuber347
118.  148 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
119.  147 Fred Lang
120.  146 TaliwangCube
121.  143 Jrg
121.  143 Boris McCoy
121.  143 LukeBrunsvold
124.  142 Ali161102
125.  138 fun at the joy
126.  136 TheEpicCuber
127.  128 Mattia Pasquini
128.  126 Melvintnh327
129.  125 One Wheel
130.  124 Rubika-37-021204
131.  123 bennettstouder
131.  123 Keenan Johnson
133.  122 GenTheThief
133.  122 Mike Hughey
135.  120 Imran Rahman
135.  120 jkx9
137.  118 Caleb Rogers
137.  118 Bapels
139.  114 MrLunarWolf
140.  106 duckyisepic
141.  103 Θperm
141.  103 MarkA64
143.  101 Zachary_Isom
144.  93 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
145.  92 edcuberrules8473
145.  92 thomas.sch
147.  91 Nizamm
148.  90 Mathmaster
149.  89 seungju choi
149.  89 PeterH2N
151.  88 Aerocuber
152.  85 riffch
153.  84 Ajju
154.  81 Zagros
155.  80 John Benwell
156.  79 SpeedyOctahedron
157.  71 Heath Flick
158.  69 A Perm
159.  67 DLXCubing
160.  63 Urho Kinnunen
161.  62 cuberswoop
161.  62 UPCHAN
163.  59 cubingmom2
163.  59 Petri Krzywacki
165.  58 Hyperion
165.  58 GodCubing
167.  57 Lvl9001Wizard
168.  56 dat1asiandude
169.  51 RyanSoh
170.  48 DiamondGolem12
171.  45 Bosburp
172.  41 Neatcubing
173.  39 Thom S.
174.  38 anna4f
175.  36 Josh_
176.  35 TrueCuberOfficial
177.  31 Myanmarcuberzwe
178.  30 Flow 3x3
179.  25 RAUNAK
180.  20 beaux_cuber
180.  20 prakhar_gupta
182.  19 Sharky
182.  19 Lux
184.  18 Cuboy
185.  16 arbivara
185.  16 GooesCuber
187.  15 Waiz
188.  13 Md Afam
189.  10 Magdamini
189.  10 Mhmdheriyadi
191.  8 Kit Clement
192.  7 Justplayingwithx
193.  6 trangium
194.  4 RubiksKing
195.  3 BestDragon27
195.  3 freshcuber.de


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2021)

196 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 162!

That means our winner this week is *UPCHAN!* Congratulations!!


----------

